# Hibernate (sys-power/pm-utils) fails, but suspend works?

## njharris

I put a new laptop into service in mid-January this year, a Dell XPS17 with 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (2x500G), Nvidia discrete graphics. I'm slightly bleeding-edge as I use "~amd64".

My previous laptop -- Dell 9300 -- ran Gentoo for 6 years, and I had no problem with suspend/hibernate.  It's handy when you're traveling a lot.

I installed Gentoo and have been slowly working through all the functions I use.  Video, audio, bluetooth, wired and wireless networking are all flawless under KDE 4.8.

Suspend to Ram worked out of the box, using "sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2" presently.  I've made no modifications to the stock installation.

Hibernate to Disk, however fails utterly:

The laptop appears to start into the hibernate process, but the screen goes white and stays there indefinitely.  I've waited up to 5 minutes to see if it's just a time issue, but it never powers-off.  The only recovery mechanism is via a forced power-off (hold the power button off until the system shuts off). 

I have both the kernel .config, and the grub command line, indicating /dev/sdb2 as the resume partition.  It's 24GB, so I think space isn't an issue, unless it's too large.

"uname -a" output: Linux rockytop 3.2.6-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 15 18:53:57 EST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2760QM CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I've done the usual forum search, bugzilla check, and even did a broader search for similar issues for other distributions.  I've seen indications that the multi-core CPU may cause problems for others.

 In attempting to diagnose the problem, I snapshotted '/var/log/messages' before attempting a Hibernate, then did a diff of the messages file after recovering from the forced power-off.

Message file after Hibernate (from KDE menu):

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 18 10:46:33 rockytop kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
> 
> Feb 18 10:46:33 rockytop kernel: ata1: EH complete
> 
> Feb 18 10:46:33 rockytop kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
> ...

 

It looks like everything goes normally until CPU0 is supposed to shut down.

Question:  Where should I look at this point?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?  Mostly, I want to see your choice of VIDEO_CARDS, but other things could come in handy as well.

As I read that log, the hibernation goes through all the motions, then fails at the last minute and undoes its work.  However, the undo does not put your system back into a usable state.  If the system hung during hibernate, you would not get most of the messages about CPUs going offline.  Those messages are created after user processes are frozen, so if the hibernate does not unfreeze user processes, then syslog cannot record those messages.  Thawing user processes occurs on resume or on recovery from a failed hibernation.

----------

## njharris

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the output of emerge --info?  Mostly, I want to see your choice of VIDEO_CARDS, but other things could come in handy as well.
> 
> As I read that log, the hibernation goes through all the motions, then fails at the last minute and undoes its work.  However, the undo does not put your system back into a usable state.  If the system hung during hibernate, you would not get most of the messages about CPUs going offline.  Those messages are created after user processes are frozen, so if the hibernate does not unfreeze user processes, then syslog cannot record those messages.  Thawing user processes occurs on resume or on recovery from a failed hibernation.

 

Thanks for the response.

FYI:  *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia"

 

Full "emerge --info"

 Portage 2.2.0_alpha87 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2760QM_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 18 Feb 2012 07:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.7 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x11

    location: /var/lib/layman/x11

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

Installed sets: 

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE PUEL"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ADA_INCLUDE_PATH="/usr/lib64/gnat-gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4/adainclude:/usr/include/ada/aunit:/usr/include/ada/booch_components"

ADA_OBJECTS_PATH="/usr/lib64/gnat-gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4/adalib:/usr/lib64/ada/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.4/aunit:/usr/lib64/ada/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.4/booch_components"

ALLIANCE_TOP="/usr/lib/alliance"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib64/distcc/bin"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DREAL_TECHNO_NAME="/etc/alliance/cmos.dreal"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vi"

ELIBC="glibc"

ELP_TECHNO_NAME="/etc/alliance/prol.elp"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --verbose --quiet-build y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GENVIEW_TECHNO_NAME="/etc/alliance/cmos.genview"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRAAL_TECHNO_NAME="/etc/alliance/cmos.graal"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-23:/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDIR="/usr/src/linux"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBBLURAY_CP="/usr/share/libbluray/lib/libbluray.jar"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="en"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4/man"

MBK_C4_LIB="./cellsC4"

MBK_CATAL_NAME="CATAL"

MBK_CATA_LIB=".:/usr/share/alliance/cells/sxlib:/usr/share/alliance/cells/dp_sxlib:/usr/share/alliance/cells/rflib:/usr/share/alliance/cells/rf2lib:/usr/share/alliance/cells/ramlib:/usr/share/alliance/cells/romlib:/usr/share/alliance/cells/pxlib:/usr/share/alliance/cells/padlib"

MBK_IN_LO="vst"

MBK_IN_PH="ap"

MBK_OUT_LO="vst"

MBK_OUT_PH="ap"

MBK_SCALE_X="100"

MBK_SPI_MODEL="/etc/alliance/spimodel.cfg"

MBK_TARGET_LIB="/usr/share/alliance/cells/sxlib"

MBK_VDD="vdd"

MBK_VSS="vss"

MBK_WORK_LIB="."

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3:/opt/dmd/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gnat-gcc-bin/4.4:/usr/libexec/gnat-gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RDS_IN="cif"

RDS_OUT="cif"

RDS_TECHNO_NAME="/etc/alliance/cmos.rds"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3:/opt/dmd/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gnat-gcc-bin/4.4:/usr/libexec/gnat-gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

R_HOME="/usr/lib64/R"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SCHEME_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/share/slib/"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

TEXINPUTS="/usr/lib64/ocaml/ocamldoc:"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X a52 aac aacplus aalib accessibility acl alsa amd64 amr ass atm avahi avx berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdiogsm cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dcc_video dirac dri dvd dvdnav dvi emacs encode exif extra faac fasttree fatlines fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif glade glitz gpm graphvix graphviz gstreamer gtk gudev hbci iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k judy kde lame latex libnotify lmcs loop-aes lzma mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg2 mpeg4pt2 mudflap multilib multimedia musepac ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ocaml ofx ogg opengl openmp packagekit pam pcre pdf perl pm-utils png policykit portaudio pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime quotes readline ruby samba scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session smp sndfile socks5 sox speex spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion svg sysfs taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode upnp usb vcd vim vim-syntax vino vorbis vpx webkit wicd wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VH_BEHSFX="vbe"

VH_DLYSFX="dly"

VH_MAXERR="10"

VH_PATSFX="pat"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthmoLoxq"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XFCE_PLUGINS="menu"

XFSM_PARAM_NAME="/etc/alliance/xfsm.par"

XPAT_PARAM_NAME="/etc/alliance/xpat.par"

XSCH_PARAM_NAME="/etc/alliance/xsch.par"

XSESSION="KDE-4"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

----------

## Hu

I see that you are using the proprietary nVidia drivers.  Can you reproduce the problem with an untainted kernel?

----------

## fatriff

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I see that you are using the proprietary nVidia drivers.  Can you reproduce the problem with an untainted kernel?

 

That soon put an end to that one.

----------

## njharris

 *fatriff wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   I see that you are using the proprietary nVidia drivers.  Can you reproduce the problem with an untainted kernel? 
> 
> That soon put an end to that one.

 

Not really.  12+ hour days for the last week or so have put it on hold....

----------

## WvR

On my Compaq laptop, suspend works flawlessly but hibernate does not work. I use nvidia drivers, but IIRC there was some other reason why hibernate does not work. I never bothered to figure it out, suspend is good enough for me.

----------

## njharris

 *njharris wrote:*   

>  *fatriff wrote:*    *Hu wrote:*   I see that you are using the proprietary nVidia drivers.  Can you reproduce the problem with an untainted kernel? 
> 
> That soon put an end to that one. 
> 
> Not really.  12+ hour days for the last week or so have put it on hold....

 

I almost wish that *had* been it.

I started working on this issue again, and found the problem ... much to my embarrassment.

My previous installation had a single HDD.  This one has two.

I fat-fingered the wrong device as the RESTORE partition.

Suspend to RAM worked because it doesn't care.  Hibernate now functions normally -- even with kernel version 3.3.0 and the proprietary drivers.

Rule 1: Check the simple stuff first.

Rule 2: Check it a second time before posting.

----------

